# Thermoworks Smoke Wifi Gateway Now Available (kinda)



## jasonvr (Aug 26, 2017)

I got an email from Thermoworks this morning informing me the Wifi gateway would finally become available next week.  But they're offering current Smoke owners (I just got mine in the open box sale) the chance to buy it first.  Same price (i.e. no discount), but maybe early access before it sells out (if that were to happen)




I think I'm gonna get one.  I've been wanting to be able to track the temps over time. Right now I essentially create a "diary entry" (for lack of a better term) for each smoke I do, noting what I did (wood type, meat, orientation, size, seasoning, etc), timing,  and temps along the way.  Sounds like this would allow me to graph out the temps and maybe attach it to the document.

















SmokeWifi.JPG



__ jasonvr
__ Aug 26, 2017


----------



## ravage811 (Aug 26, 2017)

Exciting news have been waiting for this all summer....


----------



## jasonvr (Aug 26, 2017)

Ordered mine.  Can't wait to try it out.  Wish I had some referrals though as that would have dropped 10% off.  I can't get their danged referral thing to work at all.  I tried sending to my wife so she could buy this, it said it went thru but she never got an email. Clicking on the referral link they give after you sign up just brings you back to the "send out referrals" page.  Tried sending it to a couple of other addresses and they didn't work either.  Seems totally busted.


----------



## jasonvr (Aug 29, 2017)

Mine arrives tomorrow.  I'll have to figure out what my next smoke is (I just did two briskets last weekend)


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 29, 2017)

$189 total now? And isn't it only 2 probes? Man I like my thermapen, and my thermapop but this is over priced. Im sure it works great as all this companies stuff does but I'm ok with my igrills, and mavericks.


----------



## jasonvr (Aug 30, 2017)

The Smoke itself is still 99.  The Wifi gateway is 89.  So the two together are 188.  But there's no requirement to get the Wifi gateway to use the Smoke.  Yes two probe inputs.  I gotta say that after my first smoke with the Smoke, I'm really liking it over my Maverick 733

Smoke open box sale at 76 is over after today as well, so that drives the price down a bit


----------



## jasonvr (Aug 30, 2017)

Got my Wifi Gateway  today and I'm really disappointed with the Android app.  The iDevice app seems to work just fine on my iPad though

Problems encountered so far:

1) You have to manually type in your Wifi SSID instead of being presented with a list like you get with Chromecast setup.  My SSID is weirdly named, so typing it in sucks.  The same is true on my iPad, so its not just Android for this

2) The app crashes a lot.  I initially set up the device on my phone and I got some data, then it crashed and would never open back up.  I tried reinstalling, wiping data, rebooting, etc.  Nothing helped.  I eventually logged in on my iPad and deleted the gateway and I could then login on my phone again.  Went thru it again and finally started correlating things.  If I remove the probes while the Android app is connected it crashes and won't open again with a probe attached.  If you remove all the probes and open it up it will open, but if you connect a probe it will crash again.  Basically, to get it working again on Android you have to remove the device from your account and then redo the setup and NEVER remove probes while the app is up.  iPad app has none of these problems.

I put my review up on the Play Store and I see someone else is also having the constant crash problem.  I updated my review to include my fix, so hopefully they'll read that and get functionality back.

Haven't gotten to cook with it yet, but I'm excited to try it out to get a graph of my cook temps (like seeing the stall) which can be exported as CSV

Battery level can be read remotely in the app, but it is in a non-intuitive portion of the UI. It will also tell you the wifi signal strength of the gateway.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 30, 2017)

I really do appreciate y'all early birds getting the bugs out of these.
Please be sure to contact Thermoworks directly with all those problems.

Glad I didn't get froggy on it.


----------



## jasonvr (Aug 30, 2017)

Yep, already sent in my support email


----------



## pigneck (Sep 3, 2017)

Smoke Gateway is to Thermoworks as Weber is to the iGrill2.

Neither work properly, or at all.


----------



## jasonvr (Sep 4, 2017)

Did my first smoke with the wifi gateway. Just a quick 2 hours on a 2lb tri-tip.

Definitely still had some problems.  Several times when I went to open the graph on my phone (Android), it seemed to terminate the existing graph and start a new one.  So the smoke is spread across like 4 different files.  Seemed to stop having that issue later in the smoke.  Once again the iPad app seemed way more stable.  The Android app just doesn't seem to be well tested or ready for prime time.

I was able to put all the exports together in one spreadsheet and create a graph though













TriTipSmoke.jpg



__ jasonvr
__ Sep 4, 2017






The dip in the middle is when I pulled the meat out to rest, so for a time the probe was disconnected


----------

